
Computers Evolve a New Path Toward Human Intelligence - jonbaer
https://www.quantamagazine.org/computers-evolve-a-new-path-toward-human-intelligence-20191106/
======
soul4krsna
Intelligence is realizing and living in our true position of fragmental
portion and servant of the Supreme Person.

